# Monitor Suggestions



## Rebeccamaryll (Feb 15, 2009)

I need a new monitor.  I purchased the Samsung T22' and after fighting with it for 1' hours, I cannot calibrate it.  It seems to keep defaulting to the monitor's internal calibration (is that possible?).

I run on 
Windows XP, 
have an ATI Radeon 96''/X1'5', 
use LR 2, 
PS CS3, 
and want to spend about $2'' - 3''


Ideally, I'd like something that I can set up and run on without having to search all over the interweb for information on how to make it work properly!
thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2009)

What are you using to profile the monitor?  The monitor's profile is stored on the computer, not in the monitor.

If you want to upgrade rather than work through this issue, I would suggest an NEC monitor with an IPS panel.  They are great for color critical work, but they are not cheap.

--Ken


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm very happy with the HP LP2475W (24", S-IPS panel, wide gamut). Only problem is that I had to upgrade my Spyder2 to a Spyder3 as the 2 doesn't work well with wide gamut displays.


----------



## Rebeccamaryll (Feb 16, 2009)

I was using the Natural Color Pro and the Magic Tune software that came with the monitor. I could calibrate the monitor so that everything was looking good, but for some reason, the calibration would not work with LR and PS. In LR, I kept seeing everything heavily tinted yellow/brown, and in PS, I kept getting a message that the Natural Color Pro wasn't working properly.

I untinstalled and reinstalled the software several times (from the disk that came with the computer, and the latest downloads from the Samsung webiste). I made sure to use the calibration profile (under desktop properties-advanced-monitor profile-) LR looked fine using sRGB, but the profiles I created would not work.

(Well, they did once, but I have no idea what juju I did to make that happen for about 2 hours until it stopped.)

Searching around in these forums, and on the web, it seems like the monitor profile overrides the manual profile when dealing with LR and PS.

Oh, and I would love to get an NEC monitor, but $1''' isn't in my budget at the moment!


----------



## Scott O (Feb 16, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, LR or PS do not control your monitor calibration.  They just use what the video card selects and you tell the video card what that is.  (The programs do allow you to select printer profiles, but this is different).  Your problem is not the monitor.  I would suggest that instead of buying a new one, you invest $4'' in a ColorMunki.  This will make it easier to calibrate your monitor AND profile your printer, both of which are necessary in a color managed workflow.  Note: There are other good hardware/software products besides the ColorMunki, but this is what I use and have had the best results with.  It automatically sends the correct calibration to the video card.


----------



## Rebeccamaryll (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I know PS and LR don't control the calibration, but they would default to the monitor's plugged in defaults, rather than to the calibration profile(s) I set.  Perhaps a higher end calibration tool may have fixed the problem, but like I said before - limited budget


----------



## vegasdesertfox (Feb 22, 2009)

Howdy RebeccaMary II,

Spend your limited budget on Spyder Pro 3 out of Ebay, usually if you watch it they have good deals often with free shipping. I too had a problem with Spyder Pro 2 like an earlier poster had claimed so I trashed mine and purchased pro3 version. I registered it and haven't had a problem at all. Sure when I first began to tinker with it, it took me a few days to narrow my calibration to the gamut that was recommended. I kept at it and now every month or so tweak it here or there and it is just right for my outputs. Out of all the research I've done, Spyder has the best track record to date, so that is what I would recommend. Good luck! As far as monitors go...it depends on how much you want to spend. I have a dell 24" LCD that I love; some people hate dell, some like it, I love it. Good luck!


----------

